

Interesting Details of Modern Spycraft (Cladestine Communication) - huhtenberg
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-20009101-38.html

======
huhtenberg
The first of two linked PDFs is a really good read.

<http://www.justice.gov/opa/documents/062810complaint1.pdf>

